# big bar tops



## davduckman2010 (May 30, 2015)

had these sawn up today for a bar top in a new restaurant in Cleveland and a fire station table top in columbus ohio. also found out from my miller the black walnut tree I sold 15 slabs out of was realy butternut opps . ah well didn't get any complaints they must have gotten the better deal. dam they look like the same tree-- hey colin you have a butternut table top . now what to do with the rest of the butternut logs I here carvers like it. but the boards sure are purdy.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung (May 30, 2015)

Man, Duck, those are going to make some super sweet bar and table tops!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 30, 2015)

Those are nice!

I'd love some more small slabs if you still had any. Give carvers the boring stuff. Great figure deserves to stay flat. (Unless of course it makes nice bowl blanks)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 30, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Those are nice!
> 
> I'd love some more small slabs if you still had any. Give carvers the boring stuff. Great figure deserves to stay flat. (Unless of course it makes nice bowl blanks)


I got 3 biggins and a bunch of decent logs laying out there. ill mill those soon ill see whats up there

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 30, 2015)

Tell Scott to shave the beard, he looks like a terrorist, lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 30, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Tell Scott to shave the beard, he looks like a terrorist, lol.


i tell that kid the same thing. he thinks hes some dam mountain man or something. dam kids don't listen no nobody-- gota lovem------ you pick your friends but your stuck with your family

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (May 30, 2015)

Hey Duck those are magnificent tops. But you're a lot prettier than I thought you were. You better not let @Brink see those pics he'll ask you for a date to go swinging in the forest through the vines! 

Oh wait that's your son. Better warn him about the creepy monkey.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 30, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Hey Duck those are magnificent tops. But you're a lot prettier than I thought you were. You better not let @Brink see those pics he'll ask you for a date to go swinging in the forest through the vines!
> 
> Oh wait that's your son. Better warn him about the creepy monkey.


 stinky chimps

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## justallan (May 30, 2015)

Nice slabs, Duck.
You run into a table made of one of those and you could break yourself, or learn a few new words.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

